# Baby-G for the Mrs



## Andy Jackson

*Baby-G for the Mrs*


View Advert


Hi folks

I might live to regret this but the Mrs has said she fancies a watch that she can go on holiday in and not worry about it on the beach or in the sea

My first thought is a Baby-G as I have a few G-shocks in my collection

So anyone got one lying around that the Mrs doesn't get on with just let me know




*Advertiser*

Andy Jackson



*Date*

10/11/22



*Price or Trade Value*

40.00 GBP



*Category*

Wanted


----------

